# KBC - impacted with questions



## estuarine (18 Jan 2018)

Hi all,

First time posting here and first of all let me say a huge thanks to Brendan and so many posters here for sharing their time, knowledge and experience.

I got a letter from KBC on 5th January telling me that my account was now impacted. I have to say that I hadn't been following this issue closely before that and it never really occurred to me that I might be involved. However, I took out a mortgage initially fixed for 3 years through a broker in March 2007 so it seems I'm in the cohort affected by the KBC flyer to brokers in November 2006.

Obviously it's an interesting time. So far KBC have not indicated that they are changing my rate, despite the fact that the Central Bank principles indicate that the first thing they should do with impacted accounts is stop any further overcharging. I am currently about 19 months into a five year fixed term.

I'm following the debate around 'prevailing rates'. Is this an issue with KBC? I've only seen it mentioned in the context of AIB and PTSB.

Finally, I have fixed my interest rate three times since April 2010 along with a stint on the standard variable rate. In determining redress, is this done solely with reference to the difference between the SVR and the tracker or can I hope for redress for the premium I paid to fix also?

I greatly appreciate any help. This has all come as a surprise to me and I've been doing a lot of catching up over the last couple of weeks. Many thanks.


----------



## peemac (19 Jan 2018)

Initial Letter is the first thing you get. Then each account is dealt with individually, so they said they start at end of Jan and they go from there.

You could be on tracker in Feb, but in reality it will be March/April payment.

Prevailing rate is of no consequence to you as its the infamous broker communication that is pertinent to you.

Makes no difference what you did since - the error must be rectified from the end of initial fixed rate. Might take them a little longer to calculate and this may mean you wont be dealt with early (that's a pure guess)


----------



## estuarine (19 Jan 2018)

Thanks very much peemac, that's encouraging. I realise I seem to have posted this in the wrong forum, mods feel free to move to the Central Bank tracker review forum.


----------

